# Quick hello.



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi im Jen, I will soon be chasing up my Dads favourite places in Scotland after he passed away too soon, I will be driving an old police van converted by my Dad to find the special places he loved so much. I Will be starting a bit closer to home in the lakes to get used to the camper (having never driven a van before) and more importantly to get my fitness up to scratch as I aim to tackle as many Munros on his list as possible (huge challenge for me!) Thanx for reading.
Jen/
JourneyToSeeWhatHeSaw


----------



## Martin P (Aug 19, 2012)

*Welcome*

Hi Jen
Thats a great plan and as your Dad built your van im sure a part of him will be with you. Good luck and have a fantastic time
Glad you found this site, its great
Martin


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

*Thanx for the welcome!*

Thank you Martin! I need all the help I can get regarding wild camping as money will be tight. All of our holidays as kids were in Scotland so will bring back lots of good memories for me too.


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 19, 2012)

:welcome: Jen! Sounds like a good trip :have fun: Any pictures of your van ?


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Jen, from another Jen

Hope you have a lovely journey, plenty of spots up there, let us know how you get on and where you went


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> :welcome: Jen! Sounds like a good trip :have fun: Any pictures of your van ?



Yes ellisboy ill try and get some on soon, Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## herbenny (Aug 19, 2012)

Good Luck with your trip Jen ...I am sure you will feel especially close to your dad during your trip and remember lots of special times together.

Look forward to hearing all about it


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Hello Jen, from another Jen
> 
> Hope you have a lovely journey, plenty of spots up there, let us know how you get on and where you went



Hi Jen from this Jen  Thank you!
I think i will do that, seems better than diary! Could someone please tell me how much it is for full membership?


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

herbenny said:


> Good Luck with your trip Jen ...I am sure you will feel especially close to your dad during your trip and remember lots of special times together.
> 
> Look forward to hearing all about it



Thank you herbenny What a lovely welcome thank you all now to try and attatch some pics.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome to our community.
I hope you enjoy your camping and I'm sure your dad will looking over you.
Try and come to one of our meets sometime. The members are a really great bunch.


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 19, 2012)

JToSeeWhatHeSaw said:


> Hi Jen from this Jen  Thank you!
> I think i will do that, seems better than diary! Could someone please tell me how much it is for full membership?



Hi Jen

Its £20 to join but well worth it for the POI's (points of interest) that you can download and use on your sat nav, they are a  real asset, if you think what you would pay for a campsite, and also you get discounts of lots of things as a full member, it is well worth it.


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 19, 2012)

JToSeeWhatHeSaw said:


> Thank you herbenny What a lovely welcome thank you all now to try and attatch some pics.
> 
> View attachment 7536View attachment 7537



great pics, where is it?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 19, 2012)

*Good luck!*

Hello Jen and welcome.

Good luck on tackling the munros!

:have fun:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 19, 2012)

PS. That's a great van.

You won't go far wrong with a Mercedes - should take you anywhere!

:camper:


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome to our community.
> I hope you enjoy your camping and I'm sure your dad will looking over you.
> Try and come to one of our meets sometime. The members are a really great bunch.



Im hoping so, He was a great man, It will help me heal, its already helping me to look forward with a smile not backwards with sadness .


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> great pics, where is it?



Inverlochlarig. Glad my Dad put the names with the pics cos id have noooo idea lol got lots more of his pics where is the best place to start a log?


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> PS. That's a great van.
> 
> You won't go far wrong with a Mercedes - should take you anywhere!
> 
> :camper:



Great to hear! he did lots of things to it, even puled some leather seats out of a merc car to put in the camper, cant wait to lose myself in the highlands!!!


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> Its £20 to join but well worth it for the POI's (points of interest) that you can download and use on your sat nav, they are a  real asset, if you think what you would pay for a campsite, and also you get discounts of lots of things as a full member, it is well worth it.



Is that £20 annual?


----------



## chubadub (Aug 19, 2012)

:welcome: and hope you enjoy


----------



## Robmac (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. I too love Scotland, amd I know you will be absolutely stunned when you see what he saw.

Have a great adventure.


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Welcome to the site. I too love Scotland, amd I know you will be absolutely stunned when you see what he saw.
> 
> Have a great adventure.



Aw Thank you Robmac lovely comment!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 19, 2012)

JToSeeWhatHeSaw said:


> Is that £20 annual?



Yes. £20 annual.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it's £15 if you sign up as a reccurring member before 1st September, then it will remain at £15 P/A for the duration of your membership.


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanx for the info think i will sign up soon!


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

Could someone please tell me what the pass is for the poi download?


----------



## Robmac (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it's your Email address


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

Fantastik thanx Robmac!


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Jen

I have never done a blogg on here before but i'm sure you would be fine putting it up on the forum, i never look at the bloggs, i suppose you could just title you thread, and keep adding to it, someone may have different advice, it will be a great journey, i am so jealous, Scotland is a beautiful place and to go where you dad has been will be very special.

Keep a look out for our meets, there's plenty going on this year, you would be made very welcome, there is also a ladies only meet which i am arranging for September, but there will be more if you can't make that one.


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

I now can get the POI file on my tom tom  please help


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 19, 2012)

Have a look here Jen, 

POI file Help and Support

if not i will help you, it is pretty straight forward, there is a explaination of how to download onto a Tom Tom in there


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice van ! :banana:


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> I have never done a blogg on here before but i'm sure you would be fine putting it up on the forum, i never look at the bloggs, i suppose you could just title you thread, and keep adding to it, someone may have different advice, it will be a great journey, i am so jealous, Scotland is a beautiful place and to go where you dad has been will be very special.
> 
> Keep a look out for our meets, there's plenty going on this year, you would be made very welcome, there is also a ladies only meet which i am arranging for September, but there will be more if you can't make that one.



That sounds like a good idea as my profile will log it all anyway, yes it will be special im determined to do it now. I will try to make it to a meet sometime but may be hard this year if im not near the area. You sound like a great bunch of wilders so would be great to attend, what goes on at these meets?


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> Nice van ! :banana:



Thank you! Cant wait to get on the road!


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Have a look here Jen,
> 
> POI file Help and Support
> 
> if not i will help you, it is pretty straight forward, there is a explaination of how to download onto a Tom Tom in there



Nope cant do it, its fried my brain so im gonna leave it for now, Thank you for the info kimbowbill! will try again soon!


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 19, 2012)

JToSeeWhatHeSaw said:


> That sounds like a good idea as my profile will log it all anyway, yes it will be special im determined to do it now. I will try to make it to a meet sometime but may be hard this year if im not near the area. You sound like a great bunch of wilders so would be great to attend, what goes on at these meets?



Can't tell ya too much, you will have to come and find out :rabbit::rabbit:


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Can't tell ya too much, you will have to come and find out :rabbit::rabbit:



Lol im scared now !

:scared:


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 19, 2012)

don't be, when you get used to the site, have a look round the wild meetings and gatherings threads, read the feedback from meets, we have a great time, very friendly normal bunch o peeps, well i'm the only normal one :dance:


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol Will do thanx Jen!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 19, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> ... normal bunch o peeps, well i'm the only normal one :dance:




??? !!!


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 19, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ??? !!!




i abnormal


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 19, 2012)

me too... well ... Kimbowbill says we are  :lol-053:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 19, 2012)

*Another lady touring Scotland..*

Found this young lass on Youtube, looks like she's touring Scotland and living in the van.
Maybe she's a member on here? Anyway, good for her!

Angelina On Wheels Introduction - YouTube


----------



## JToSeeWhatHeSaw (Aug 19, 2012)

I suppose i will fit right in then. Will have a look at that now thank you! would love to be brave enough to sell everything and do the same, too many ties here tho. anyone else hate laying laminate? fftopic: i know, but its winding me up now... brew time!


----------



## lotty (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site :goodluck:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Jen - Thanks for sharing your insight into your trip, I am sure all will go well for you and remember to thank dad as you go for all the wonderful memories of years past, if this were paper Jen it would be wet with tears because I know exactly how you feel and what you will feel as you go to each location and hear him speaking to you as his little girl years ago. I only remember my first 14 years of my life with my father I wish it had been more. Take care Jen and drive safe, carry plenty of tissues you will need them.

Almost forgot Jen - welcome to the site


----------

